# Halloween Radio Now On the Air!



## neverendingwonder (Apr 15, 2004)

The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire will begin this year's journey into madness TONIGHT (Sept. 15, 2004) at MIDNIGHT (the WITCHING HOUR, of course!) Pacific Time.

Every year the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire broadcasts three stations of Halloween entertainment for the month of October. This year, due to the popularity of these offerings we're launching one station two weeks early! That's right- SIX WEEKS OF HALLOWEEN MADNESS!

If you're looking for Death Metal 24/7 you'll be disappointed. If, however, an eclectic mix of Halloween and horror related music from the 1920's to present day including rock, blues, jazz, electronic, pop, experimental, classical & a plethora of Horror film sountracks ranging from the classic era to modern day, sounds interesting to you, take a chance and tune in!

For the first two weeks it will be all music, but starting Oct. 1st we'll add an hour of creepy old time radio shows four times a day. All the great old shows will be here- Lights Out, Inner Sanctum, X Minus One, Beyond 2000 and many others. No broadband is needed- everyone can listen!

Tune in here:
http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm

Starting Oct. 1st, our two other stations will begin broadcasting:

Welcome to Weirdsville, with all the Halloween humor you can handle. All the big hits from Monster Mash to Purple People eater plus hours of Halloween humor we guarantee you won't hear anywhere else but HERE!

and

Halloween on Broadway- all the creepy and strange musicals- Rocky Horror, Little Shop of Horrors, Phantom of the Opera, Sweeney Todd, and many many others, including Jekyll & Hyde, Jane Eyre the Musical, The Buffy Musical, Phantom of the Paradise and many many others!

Thanks for reading and hope to see you there!

NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire
Three Stations of Award Winning Halloween Radio
http://www.neverendingwonder.com/halloween.htm


----------



## neverendingwonder (Apr 15, 2004)

All three stations of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire are now online!

NeverEndingWonder Radio continues broadcasting a wide variety of Halloween and horror related rock, pop, blues, experimental & electronic music, horror film soundtracks classic to contemporary, and now added to our schedule is an hour of spooky & strange horror, suspense and science fiction old time radio shows four times a day! Check our online schedule for air times. New music added frequently!

Welcome to Weirdsville airs more Halloween humor than you knew existed! You'll hear all your favorite Halloween hits like Monster Mash and Purple People Eater as well as a burial mound of rare items such as Dickie Goodman's Monster Album, Dracula's Greatest Hits and Bob McFadden's Songs Our Mummy Taught Us. 

All the World's a Stages presents Halloween on Broadway - all the strange and weird musicals like Rocky Horror, Little Shop of Horrors, Phantom of the Opera, Sweeney Todd, Phantom of the Paradise, The Buffy Musical as well as more obscure and twisted offerings such as Jim Steinman's Broadway flop Dance of the Vampires and Silence of the Lambs the Musical (we kid you not!)

You can find it all right here:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm

Thanks for reading!


----------

